# Has spring started where you are??



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 24, 2013)

Freak prairie snow storm see's the most snow locals can remember!
Well we been kinda digging out...
Here is a pick of a friends rig... He got stuck and left the truck, walked till he got a ride, when he came back, he brought a cat to pull himself out, this is what he found!




Another buddy picked his wife up after work, tried to get home. Got stuck about a 1/2 mile from their acreage, so they walked home. It took 3 hours to go a half mile. When he came back the next afternoon, this is what he found... You can see the bumper and grill marks in the snow!


----------



## CanadianMan (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow thats crazy!!!! here in ontario it's bein snowing but doesnt last the whole day because of the sun. I'm jealous i still want that much snow!


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 24, 2013)

We had a week of beautiful spring temps, followed by a few days of snow. But we only got a few inches, guess I should be happy it was not a few feet.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 25, 2013)

The guy in the bottom picture is 84, this is the most snow he can remember.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 25, 2013)

Spring?!?....it's almost summer already here.


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 25, 2013)

supposed to snow tomorrow


----------



## Benuser (Mar 25, 2013)

Min -4C, max +4C. Spring?


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Mar 25, 2013)

Ah the west coast of Canada. We get lots of rain, and it snowfall is rare. This was the mildest winter we've ever had here. A few hours/evenings of snow, but never stuck, even up in the higher areas where I'm at.


----------



## eaglerock (Mar 25, 2013)

around -15 in Finland with lots of snow, coldest march in 50 years 

But i have never seen that much snow before :bigeek:


----------



## Montrachet (Mar 25, 2013)

OUFFFF! 0C to -2C here today. Too much snow.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 25, 2013)

Balmy 35 F


----------



## Chefdog (Mar 25, 2013)

No spring here. But only a few inches, not meters like you've got, thank goodness.


----------



## Mike9 (Mar 25, 2013)

It actually got up to 40 for a few minutes yesterday - amazing.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 25, 2013)

This is what passes for snow here:


----------



## stevenStefano (Mar 25, 2013)

It snowed a lot over the weekend here, some of the worst snow I've ever seen. Which sucks because I was off work last week so I barely left the house for 3 days


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 25, 2013)

That's crazy snow. No spring here in in central MN. I actually went sledding with the kids yesterday. 

k.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Mar 25, 2013)

Chefdog said:


> No spring here. But only a few inches, not meters like you've got, thank goodness.


 
ha, I was just going to post a similar picture myself. Woke up at 6 to see this. Until I saw the pics Pierre posted, I was a little disappointed. Now, not so much. Plus, local schools closed so I am relieved of my mentor responsibilities w/ the kids which gives me a full day of NOTHING to do


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 25, 2013)

First crocuses started Feb. 1. They're about finished, and the daffodils and hyacinths are going strong, with tulips on the way. Witch hazels have been blooming, and the cherry trees are about to start. Dogwoods are a way off yet. We had a warm day when the crocuses were in full bloom--went outside and it was like sticking your nose in a jar of saffron. Still having the occasional freeze overnight, but spring is well under way.


----------



## Chefdog (Mar 25, 2013)

Turns out this was the best snow we've had all winter. Just got back from some family sledding time.


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 25, 2013)

Watch out where the huskies go, and don't you eat that yellow snow.


BTW, beautiful crop of cotton, Rick.


----------



## franzb69 (Mar 25, 2013)

I wanna be able to grow crocuses for saffron =(


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 25, 2013)

The spring bloomers don't have the saffron threads. They just smell like saffron. Or I guess it's more correct to say that saffron smells like crocuses.


----------



## mainaman (Mar 25, 2013)

Apparently that much snow is enough to close the schools for today:


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 25, 2013)

lol!! Our schools didn't even close!!


----------



## mainaman (Mar 25, 2013)

PierreRodrigue said:


> lol!! Our schools didn't even close!!


I can't understand it either


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 25, 2013)

mainaman said:


> Apparently that much snow is enough to close the schools for today:



What the.....that is just a skiff, where do you live?


----------



## mainaman (Mar 25, 2013)

kalaeb said:


> What the.....that is just a skiff, where do you live?


SW Virginia
I am still puzzled how is it possible to close schools for any amount of snow that is under 1". 
I am from Bulgaria and I can't remember any school closings no matter how much snow, unless there was a problem with the heating system in schools.


----------



## Mike9 (Mar 25, 2013)

They never closed when I was a kid and we walked a mile and a half each way every day. Now I work at a college and love snow days.


----------



## DSChief (Mar 25, 2013)

taken this am. weed abatement ops in progress,


----------



## marc4pt0 (Mar 26, 2013)

looks like model train tracks inside the perimeter?


----------



## stevenStefano (Mar 26, 2013)

They reckon there's 10,000 animals buried under the snow in rural areas here which is pretty sad and the RAF is going to drop supplies to farmers by helicopter


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 26, 2013)

yes, yes it has!!

in four days, i will be trying to shoot an arrow at a wild turkey..and eating this turkey. spring is in the air!! so are my allergies to pollen. ahhah..


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Mar 26, 2013)

DSChief said:


> taken this am. weed abatement ops in progress,


That is an awesome garden. If I had a back yard, I'd try to make it look like that! 

Here's where I live.


----------



## DSChief (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you for for the good word, I feel your pain about the White stuff!. I spent my first 26 yrs. in Michigan, I try never to go back there between November to May


----------



## Mike9 (Mar 26, 2013)

I went from snow this morning to killing several yellow jackets this afternoon.


----------



## Chef Doom (Mar 26, 2013)

California.....nuff said.


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 28, 2013)

Went driving through La Conner, Wa today. It's famous for its tulip farms. Tulips will probably color up next week, but the daffodils were going great today. The white spots in the second picture are trumpeter swans. BIG arse birds--wingspan about 80". Not very many in this particular picture--there were hundreds of them out there. 







​


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 30, 2013)

I miss the mountains...


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Apr 1, 2013)

Still???


----------



## rdmalak (Apr 1, 2013)

Holy smokes! Where is that Pierre?


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Apr 1, 2013)

Had a couple days on a job out east! This is nuts! The top picture is a grader!


----------



## rdmalak (Apr 1, 2013)

That is a crazy amount of snow for sure! It's very nice in Alberta right now. Loving the spring weather!


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 2, 2013)

I rode my Ducky on some curvy roads for the first time yesterday. Thompson to Skyline to Old Cornelius Pass to the Rock Creek Tavern for lunch, then Germantown back to Skyline and Thompson back to town, no gravel, no traffic, temps in the 60's. A perfect day on the bike, and it works even better than I imagined!


----------

